
The Story Of The Pazyryk Carpet, the Oldest Rug in the World (2012) - behoove
http://nazmiyalantiquerugs.com/blog/pazyryk-carpet-oldest-rug-the-world/
======
jhallenworld
High tech connection: I know of startup company that made equipment to
photograph oriental carpets. It turns out not to be so easy to evenly light
large areas. Their solution was to use a rail mounted line scanner, with the
light on the rail also. Instead of making this from scratch, they used the
guts of a page scanner, but with a lens.

------
hackaflocka
Odd that the article doesn't clarify how old it is.

~~~
CapitalistCartr
Circa 500 BC.

